# youtube videos



## livesteamer (Sep 4, 2014)

I am unable to watch youtube videos on my IMac. the o/s is OS X El Kapitan V 10.11.5.
This problem started about 6 months ago and I found I could get around it by selecting several other videos and finally one would work. Don't know why. then I would back up to the one I wanted to watch. The number of videos I had to select increased over time. 
Now I cannot get anything I want. I get audio, can see the individual pix on the "time line", and the center of the screen will sometimes have an F and another character superimposed. And circles rotating around it which I had interpreted as download in progress.
I tried a MAC site and clearing history was the only suggestion I got.

Dave


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Which browser are you using? Safari? Chrome? Firefox? 
Have you tried a different browser? 
Have you tried to update the Flash Player https://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/otherversions/


----------



## livesteamer (Sep 4, 2014)

Using firefox. Have tried to update flashplayer but the system wants a a password that I do not have. There was a password that somehow was changed during a tech support session with Verizon and I may have written it down but every note on the desk with passwords on them do not work. I am going to have to get that straightened our somehow. It affected me yesterday when I tried to install a new backup disk that was targeted at windows but could be converted to mac. I took the drive back and got one specified for mac and it is back online.
I am going to find Safari and see what it does. Not sure Ican use two browsers simultaneously.
Dave


----------



## livesteamer (Sep 4, 2014)

I tried Safari and the first video came up with no problem!
Dave


----------

